# SR20DE or VQ20DE?



## CrazyDragon (Mar 9, 2014)

Currently I'm driving a 1999 Sunny with QG15DE. It's a big step down considering I used to drive a 2002 Maxima with VQ30DE. Only reason for change is I wanted to learn to drive a manual. Honestly the Sunny is a perfect student car. Good turning radius, very economical, easy to park, close to no blindspots. It's a practical car, but it's not very nice to drive. After driving it for 1 year, I'm looking for another car which has a bit more power, but not as thirsty as the VQ30DE.

I've narrowed down my selection to the U14 Bluebird SSS (SR20DE) or the A32 Cefiro (VQ20DE). I've heard that the SR20DE is more reliable, low maintainence and cheaper to run. But the VQ20DE is slightly more powerful with a more comfortable interior.

If anyone has the fuel economy of these 2 cars, please feel free to give me your figures (Both city and motorway driving). Any advice about these two? Any common problems? Which one would you guys prefer? I will most likely be keeping these engines stock as I plan to save up for a diesel LandCruiser in 2 years time.


----------

